# pregnant amano shrimp



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i was just at island pets in richmond and saw 2 dollar amano shrimps and i noticed one of them was pregnant. i purchased 5 amano shrimps along with the pregnant one. never raised shrimps before and now i have a pregnant one. any tips to raising pregnant shrimps?


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

I believe you will need brackish water to successfully raise them during their larval stage. Not sure about food and such. I don't think many people have been successful in breeding Amanos in the typical home aquarium. They are not like RCS where they are born as a miniature RCS. My Amanos are pregnant all the time but I never see any offspring.

If you want experience breeding shrimp, RCS would be the easiest. Male + female + food = babies.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Agree with ngo911...they will drop the egg sooner or later


----------



## user_error (Aug 15, 2010)

the amanos go through a larval stage, they aren't born full shrimp. for the to lave past this stage you need brackish water and probably specialty foods. this is not an easy task, definitely a very advanced form of shrimp keeping to breed amano's successfully


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

ahhh.... darn then.. thnx for the advice though


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

atleast you have an extra amano though


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

yah amanos are hard to breed..at least they are hardy...if u want a fast breeding shrimps...try red cherries..they reproduce pretty fast


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

go to shrimpnow.com they have quite a few articles and posts on successfully bred amanos.


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

I tried breeding them. I actually got to the point of having babies swimming (well floating) around, but they died in the end.

I've noticed recently that there are A LOT of articles on the web about breeding Amano's. A lot of them that say 'It's easy' are likely not using Amano's but another species. There was one really good article a few years but but it looks like its gone... (I'll try looking for it)

Here's the issue with Amano's:
- Like people said, Amano's need brackish water to survive (i guess the babies get swept out to the ocean or a bay or something after they are born?)
- Be best way for me was to put the pregnant one in a separate tank. Then when it dropped its eggs, transfer her back to the main tank. Then start to slowly convert it to a salt water tank (sorry I don't remember the salinity I used). 
- When the babies are born they are are in their larvae state, meaning they cannot swim. They actually just float around and look like a comma (',') mark in the water (SUPER tiny... you have to stare at one point in the tank until you see something move. I'm serious... I didn't think I had any babies for days because I couldn't see them). So for feeding them you cannot just give flakes or something. The ones I hear are phytoplankon because they float around and don't settle to the bottom and the larvae can 'grab' them. When I was trying a few years ago the fish store I went to didn't have any good stuff, but recently I've noticed that J&L have planktons that are different sizes. They were pretty cheap too so they may be a good food source for the Amano. One guy on the web kept a super algae tank that he'd use to feed his Amano.
- Keeping the tank clean is another challenge. You have to suck the water up without getting any of them sucked out. If you can get a good fine filter that might work, but I actually just used my air stone backwards. But that doesn't get the garbage at the bottom of the tank...

Good luck. If you decide to take up this challenge I would love to see how it worked out for you.


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

lol im completely discouraged. i just wanted a low maintainance shrimp that can breed. guess my best luck will be the RCS.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

RCS are not the same as CRS are they?


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> RCS are not the same as CRS are they?


Nope
RCS = Red Cherry Shrimp
CRS = Crystal Red Shrimp
Look very different.
Cheers!!


----------

